# Hand care cream or salve for my dishwashers



## mclain (Oct 30, 2015)

I am looking for a good professional industrial grade hand care product to purchase for my dishwashers. My guys, just like dishwashers in all other restaurants, work as an indispensable part of supporting the flow and function of the house. I consider them and their respective roles as the backbone of our restaurant, without them I wouldn't have sauté pans readily available to cook a la minute for 200 guests over 6 hours. Without them I wouldn't have clean plates restocked throughout service, or sixth pans and cambros for product storage, or someone keeping track of how my Hobart sausage grinding attachments are handled and located. My guys clean the guests restrooms, they hose down the awning, they snake and unclog the drains and grease trap, they water the plants, they break down the boxes and handle the recycling. And they wash dishes. For hours on end they are plunging into hot water infused with chemicals and grease, and scrubbing their hands raw. I have worked as a dishwasher, albeit a short stint early in my career, and I am always willing to jump in and help out in the dish pit when needed, so I have a lot of respect for them. I am also very fortunate to have a few dish guys who are reliable and have been with the restaurant for several years. They have definitely earned my respect, and I am always looking for ways to show my appreciation. I want to get them a hand care product for Christmas, and was curious if any other chefs could suggest something. I always tell my line cooks that your most important tool in the kitchen is your hands, and the same goes for dishwashers.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I have terribly scared hands during the winter months from dry skin. Putting my hands into soapy water actually hurts. Bandages are useless and gloves are only used with ready-to-eat foods so they offer little protection.

I found a product called "No Crack" at the Vermont Country Store online. It is wonderful stuff and I highly recommend it.

A little pea size amount goes a long way. It's very thick and has a lot of moisturizers.

It's great for calloused feet to. I slather on the stuff then put on socks before bed. In the morning the feet are soft and ready for another day on my feet.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

I second Bag Balm but beware, it looks and smells like axle grease. I found that the only thing that really works is gloves. Your restaurant supply has yellow disposable dishwasher gloves just for that purpose.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Bag balm was a staple during my nursing career but second @HalB re the odor.
Unless I was going to assist in the OR all day and knew I would be gloved I saved it until was off shift.

mimi


----------

